# Polovtsian dances piano cover



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just posted a piano version of the Polovtsian dances by Borodin if you want to have a look:





Thanks for your comments and critics'


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I loved the way you improvised the piece, but I would have loved it even more if you'd kept the harmonies the same as the original


----------



## mozarta (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Polednice for your comment and glad you appreciated this piece! I also read your critic with attention.


----------



## paulyn (Jul 18, 2013)

thanks for your music


----------



## w00ster (May 14, 2016)

I'm currently trying to learn this on the piano and I just wanted to say your version is beautiful!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

w00ster said:


> I'm currently trying to learn this on the piano and I just wanted to say your version is beautiful!


O.P hasn't been seen since 2013.


----------

